# All Users: Check your Signature



## Caskbill

*Is your DISboard Signature Legal?*

In order to keep the DISboards both friendly and efficient, there are guidelines users are to follow when developing their signatures.  Many users are unaware of the guidelines and unknowingly create signatures that in many cases exceed the guidelines.

*NOW is the time to check your signature and make certain you're legal.*

_While we send out notices to those users who have signatures that do not meet guidelines, this is time consuming for the moderators and Tech Support volunteers on these boards.  In some cases when a user does not correct a signature, it is necessary for us to delete their signature entirely.  This can be unfortunate if someone has put a lot of effort into creating their signature._

*The MAIN violations we commonly find are listed below:*

1.  No more than *three* images are allowed.  All of the following each count as an image:  (1) A photo, (2) A Clipart, (3) A Countdown, (4) A 'sparkly' signature, (5) Any non DISboard smilie, (6) Eggs.  Note also that WISH images each count toward the maximum of three images allowed.

Thus if you have a sparkly signature line, 2 photos, 3 countdowns, 2 eggs, and 1 WISH, your total image count is 9, or triple the allowed number.

Remember, if you add any type of Holiday decorations to your signature, it all counts toward 3-image maximum.
------------------------------------------------------------
2.  No single image may exceed *550 pixels in width nor 200 pixels in height*.  The old standard was that all images combined must fit within a single 400x400 square.  This was changed earlier this year to the current requirement.  If you have a signature developed to the old requirements, you need to fix it to meet the current requirements.

The most common item we find are users with an image that is greater than the allowed 200 pixel maximum height requirement.  Be sure you check ALL your images in your signature to be sure none of them exceeds 200 pixels tall.
------------------------------------------------------------
3.  The *TOTAL filespace * of all your images combined must not exceed *50KB*.  (That's 51,200 bytes).

One item we commonly find are uses of animated gifs which can have very large filesizes.  If you have an animated gif such as a sparkly signature, or other 'moving' image, be sure you add up all the filesizes for all images.  If you have highly detailed photos, it's also easy to exceed the 50KB combined filespace limit.
------------------------------------------------------------
4.  The *TOTAL number of lines * in your signature may not exceed *12*.  All of the following count as a line: (1) a line of text, (2) a blank line, (3) an image of any kind on it's own line (such as photo, countdown, smilie, egg, etc), (4) any type of spacer such as a dashed line.   

The most common item we find here are users with a long vertical list of their WDW trips. Instead of putting all these on separate lines, one on top of the other, it's suggested you put them on one horizontal line going across the page.  Many users do this and differentiate the trips by using different colors, etc.
------------------------------------------------------------


*Note: The above items are not all inclusive*.  There are other signature requirements.  You can see the full Signataure Guidelines with samples by clicking HERE .  This also gives you an explanation on why the guidelines are important.

If you don't know if your photo, countdown, etc meets guidelines, you can look at your signature in one of your posts, and right-click directly on the image, and from the drop-down menu, select PROPERTIES.  The image's properties will show.  There you can get both it's filesize and it's dimensions ( Width x Height).  If the height dimension is greater than 200 your image does not meet guidelines.

If you add up the filesizes of all your images, and the total exceeds 51,200 bytes, then you do not meet guidelines.

You can see a typical Properties screen in the example below.







*Thank you for your cooperation.  If anyone needs technical help, feel free to visit the Technical Support Forum .*


----------



## Debi

Bump.


----------



## Debi

Bump to top.


----------



## scrapbook35

Do you see my Ticker ?  I'm helpless.....


----------



## JJ's Laughing Place

checking sign.


----------



## GusT

how do i add a signature?


----------



## DisGirlAllie

Is mine alright?


----------



## MickeyMFan

this is a test of my sig

ETA: it did not take for some reason--why not?


----------



## GusT

testing my sig

mine didn't work either


----------



## Tink-aholic

Newbie here just checking my signature, as well.


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

TEsting


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

testing


----------



## HardenGirl19

just testing, not sure if ive done it right...


----------



## KevinW2365

Testing also


----------



## DisneyClown

Been awhile,just wanted to see.


----------



## simi

Just checking mine


----------



## kimsuenew

Is mine OK? I hope!


----------



## PirateSusan

Testing. . .


----------



## duckybelle

Guess Id better see if mine even works LOL


----------



## duckybelle

Tired, and feeling like a moron LOL


----------



## maddymae'smom

Testing


----------



## JB2K




----------



## HardenGirl19

testing


----------



## Goofy 32

this is a test


----------



## skw2020

Testing my signature!  Am I OK?


----------



## Tress1975

Testing


----------



## thomasclan85

testing my sig. Hope it's ok.


----------



## abrock

just checking


----------



## jckc8155

Testing also


18 days and counting...here we come


----------



## dwsandy

test


----------



## Joolish1313

testing


----------



## mommytoone

Testing.  Is mine OK?


----------



## ilovefishsticks4

mine ok?


----------



## varsityboyz

Joolish1313 said:


> testing


same here


----------



## varsityboyz

varsityboyz said:


> same here



ok


----------



## varsityboyz

varsityboyz said:


> ok



ok...increasing count


----------



## varsityboyz

varsityboyz said:


> ok...increasing count



yipppeee i can send PMs


----------



## Twinkly-Tink

just testing!


----------



## linmc1129

wanted to see my signature


----------



## IndayMichelle

Here's my test.


----------



## Erin13178

This is my first post and just testing this out.  I hope all works!


----------



## nightflower

Thanks for tips!


----------



## DisVac

test
test


----------



## DisVac




----------



## browneyedkatie

Just testing this out... hope it works! *fingers crossed*


----------



## HappieMommie

Just another newbie test. Is this ok?


----------



## SGMsMom

And all manner of things will be well.


----------



## Kelash265

can't remember what my sig looks like!


----------



## nikkers

testing....


----------



## alternativepirate

just testing


----------



## Woodpackmom

testing


----------



## Woodpackmom

didn't like the last one, trying again...


----------



## PrincessTurpie

Testing sig . .  .


----------



## PrincessTurpie

Made a slight change . . .


----------



## jnetzer17

1, 2, 3...is this thing on??? LOL


----------



## 8esther8

testing, testing


----------



## churchpilot

just checkin'!!!


----------



## crcurton

checking


----------



## KatyTheFairyPrincess

just checking


----------



## 8mma

_*check, check, check*_


----------



## luvMickey72

Need help with my signature


----------



## LiteninPrincessa42

bump.

newbie.

checking?


----------



## LiteninPrincessa42

test again


----------



## fewtv123

Can you tell me what should I do?? I promised my brother I could buy a whole set of OZ for his birthday. But I failed. The price is too expensive~~Im just a student. Is there place that I can buy a cheaper one? I know a web called  but I dont hear of it before. Do you know something about it? 
MYCOLLECTS


----------



## davettewellmaker

Testing Too


----------



## davettewellmaker

Would Anyone Be Kind Enough To Direct Me To The Instruct Me How To Put The Countdown Tickers And Pictures On Their Signature?

Tia


----------



## rmonty02

Just checking the sig.


----------



## wdwislife

testing =]

can people see the whole sig, including my past trips?


----------



## cmcclenaghan

testing


----------



## melnry

Check


----------



## CarolinaGirlTiss

Testing mine....is this okay?


----------



## Nuwanda9

Can't get my picture to show.


----------



## Nuwanda9

Wahoo! I did it!!


----------



## hf6895

just testing my signature


----------



## lagal

DisneyClown said:


> Been awhile,just wanted to see.



OK, so how do I do this...how do I get a cute lil pic to the side and how do I get a ticker at the bottom of my page...

thanks for all the help in advance...


----------



## susieQzee




----------



## flukefan




----------



## NowThat'sMagical

Ditto!


----------



## stitch_mischief

test


----------



## Abigail Nadya

is mine alright?


----------



## Chrisbeary

Testing


----------



## RoraBorieAlice

Testing.....


----------



## Sunday

Test!


----------



## luvndisney358

TESTING


----------



## weezy26nm

Mine looks all right when I preview it but when I go to post half of it doesn't show up. Can anyone help.


----------



## weezy26nm




----------



## scooterpig

just checking!


----------



## kaybird18

Testing


----------



## Mrs. M. Mouse

test


----------



## cristielf

Testing


----------



## txcourt

Testing my signature.


----------



## johnsonmatt3

cant get my ticker to show. WHY NOT!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

johnsonmatt3 said:


> cant get my ticker to show. WHY NOT!!!



The Magical Kingdoms site was infected with something so to protect our users their name was filtered to keep their links from working here.  You will need to make a new ticker from a different site.


----------



## shine a light

test =]


----------



## markbarbf

testing


----------



## vikingfans

Test


----------



## Emily'sDad

test


----------



## cwestbrook

test

Guess I've never added a signature. How do you do that? Where do you go? I can't find it.


----------



## Sweetiepie905

Just checkin


----------



## mandyjo

testing


----------



## cuches

Testing....is this ok?


----------



## flutterbygiggles

just checkin too


----------



## flutterbygiggles

where is my ticker?


----------



## flutterbygiggles

do i have to copy and paste every time i want to see my ticker?


<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/x7yacowtl9qnat6g.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## cuches

flutterbygiggles said:


> do i have to copy and paste every time i want to see my ticker?
> 
> 
> <a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/x7yacowtl9qnat6g.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>



When you make a ticker it gives you 3 or 4 different codes. Not all the codes will work on all sites so what I did was copy and paste each code, preview the signature until the ticker came up and not the code. Once you assign the correct code when making your signature it should always come up automatically.


----------



## kngihtwolf

how to add signtatue


----------



## Momofthreemen

checking Signature


----------



## stcn

Thanks for reminding, I'll pay attention


----------



## Momofthreemen

checking


----------



## GRUMPY D

me to


----------



## Minnie:)

Testing! 1,2,3!


----------



## liebeyena

just check


----------



## humalexis

I just fixed my weight ticker so lets see if it worked!


----------



## humalexis

oops!  Need to fix this!


----------



## BMC423

testing


----------



## kookoo2601

testing


----------



## trsamilliken

newbee.. just makin' sure its okay


----------



## bnx*disney

test


----------



## ~Mandy~

just a test


----------



## ~Mandy~

test


----------



## grandma disney fan

testing


----------



## Trisha0608

hmmm...testing.....


----------



## lizzyshakuntala

testing testing... one two.. one two...


----------



## asea86

testing


----------



## mariaelenak

Testing


----------



## mariaelenak

testing


----------



## mariaelenak

why do my images get cut off?  Ugg So frustrating.  What am I doing wrong.


----------



## mariaelenak

if this doesn't work, I quit!  LOL


----------



## wannabemini

n/t


----------



## morgancupcake

test


----------



## chasingthedream

signature test...


----------



## chasingthedream

success


----------



## disneygirl7825

testing...please work!


----------



## RobRees

how do I set up a signature


----------



## hockeysam

Testing


----------



## xiaoiao

testing~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## andylcq

testing too


----------



## Matthew2332

Hi...,
How are You?


----------



## MsmChick

test


----------



## alwaysmb20

test


----------



## Riverrunner

Testing...


----------



## Daphne W

test


----------



## Daphne W

why will my ticker not show up in my signature?  It only shows the website where the ticker came from.


----------



## jamerican

test


----------



## triciari




----------



## triciari

triciari said:


>



NOw how do I put that into my signature automatically?


----------



## ladynmom94

testing


----------



## Jauquilt

Trying to get my 10 posts in


----------



## sto6917

test


----------



## Emma1987

How come my sig is slightly cut off at the bottom?


----------



## Emma1987

Think I'll get a different sig!


----------



## Emma1987

Test


----------



## jasper1428

testing


----------



## Ambersgram

Test


----------



## vicki's mom

test


----------



## RIdisfan

See you in October !!!


----------



## chernand

check, check...


----------



## Boodsadel

Test


----------



## Boodsadel

test


----------



## busymama04

test


----------



## busymama04

test


----------



## AngelStitch

Testing...


----------



## moobar25

Testing


----------



## Claudine877

test


----------



## Cruisin Dave

Testing 123


----------



## knick-knack

testing testing 1,2,3

how many posts do you have to write before you can add photos?


----------



## leedavidt

*Tomorrow' Horizons Are Here,Today !​*


----------



## Transwarp

Been lurking here on this board for awhile now.  Great resource place!  I'm 93 days from my 3rd trip to WDW.  Going solo this time.


----------



## darty

Just checking to see if my countdown is working.



Well, that would be a NO


----------



## Walt(the man)Lover

I know there is a spot to check signature and this may not be it, but here goes..


----------



## Soarin Hubby

Test signature


----------



## Soarin Hubby

checking again


----------



## Soarin Hubby

one more signature check, thanks.


----------



## abbby71102

testing my signature


----------



## Bearadise

Caskbill said:


> *Is your DISboard Signature Legal?*



Signature Check!!


----------



## bman388

test


----------



## puppawuppa




----------



## Gentry3

Testing...testing 1,2,3


----------



## JLBoyer

Thanks.


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

My Check Is In The Mail


----------



## rymel76

Checking


----------



## DRUMZ2B

test


----------



## Jennybump

Test


----------



## MOpGrad2013

me 2


----------



## mrsmouse1960

Double checking signature


----------



## mrsmouse1960

test


----------



## siskaren

You used the wrong code. You need to select the one labeled PseudoHTML, UBBCode™ or BBCode.


----------



## mrsmouse1960

siskaren said:


> You used the wrong code. You need to select the one labeled PseudoHTML, UBBCode or BBCode.



Thank you!  Got it.


----------



## myadventurebook

New so I'm testing as well.


----------



## prekteacher

test


----------



## preemiemama

test


----------



## preemiemama

trying again


----------



## Marsone1

Test


----------



## SuzyQ179

test


----------



## Bearadise

Test


----------



## ryckpen

Testing


----------



## ryckpen

just checking


----------



## cuches

testing


----------



## apriltjr

test


----------



## DisneyBarbie1985

Testing


----------



## ToddyLu

Testing


----------



## Bnx0406

Test


----------



## lphillip459

test


----------



## Skin2000

testing


----------



## lexi rovang

testing


----------



## lexi rovang

testing


----------



## lexi rovang

testing


----------



## justgot2havefun

Testing


----------



## jacks1023

test


----------



## wowitszjess

.


----------



## CrazyDisneyChix

Is the signature where you put in info about yourself? I also don't see where to upload a picture for my ID...


----------



## siskaren

CrazyDisneyChix said:


> Is the signature where you put in info about yourself? I also don't see where to upload a picture for my ID...



The signature is where a lot of people (like jacks1023 a couple posts above yours) put countdowns to their next trip, as well as info about themselves and previous trips. You can't upload a picture until you have 10 posts.


----------



## CrazyDisneyChix

siskaren said:


> The signature is where a lot of people (like jacks1023 a couple posts above yours) put countdowns to their next trip, as well as info about themselves and previous trips. You can't upload a picture until you have 10 posts.


Thanks, but where do you go on your account page to create a signature?


----------



## TrickyTink101202

Debi said:


> Bump.





ME: I like how Caskbill uses more than three sparkly letters. It's almost like he's mocking us.


----------



## TrickyTink101202

siskaren said:


> The signature is where a lot of people (like jacks1023 a couple posts above yours) put countdowns to their next trip, as well as info about themselves and previous trips. You can't upload a picture until you have 10 posts.






ME: So, how many posts do you need to change your profile pic?


----------



## ribbit1019

Test


----------



## DisneyPrincessSince1971

Oh thank you. I was curious about when I could upload a photo.


----------



## AMUSE71

TEST


----------



## AMUSE71

TEST


----------



## AMUSE71

TEST


----------



## AMUSE71

TEST


----------



## AMUSE71

TEST


----------



## AMUSE71

TEST


----------



## AMUSE71

TEST


----------



## AMUSE71

TEST


----------



## AMUSE71

TEST


----------



## NittanyKK

Test


----------



## NittanyKK

Test


----------



## NittanyKK

Test


----------



## NittanyKK

Test


----------



## NittanyKK

Test


----------



## NittanyKK

Test


----------



## NittanyKK

Test


----------



## DGoofy

test


----------



## DisneyMoM84

test
<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/oyw72jpwhh4pur4r.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## DisneyMoM84

test


----------



## DisneyMoM84

I finally figured it out yay



Do I have to paste my signature each time? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DisneyMoM84

test


----------



## DisneyMoM84




----------



## DisneyMoM84

test


----------



## brianap92

testing


----------



## pennyg

test


----------



## Disneydreamsdancer

Testing


----------



## DRUMZ2B

Test


----------



## Giraffeitis

testing


----------



## Chewey

10 posts?


----------



## Chewey

Chewey said:


> 10 posts?


Sounds like a trick my brother would put me up to.


----------



## Chewey

Chewey said:


> Sounds like a trick my brother would put me up to.


Two more to go. Hmmm..


----------



## Chewey

Chewey said:


> Two more to go. Hmmm..


I hope no one is following this thread.  Is the rumor true at ten messages you can change your avatar?


----------



## Brancaneve

test


----------



## Lisa Garcia

test


----------



## Lisa Garcia

test2


----------



## gjaninek

Test


----------



## jrogue

test!


----------



## siskaren

jrogue said:


> test!



You can't add a signature or an avatar until you have 10 posts.


----------



## gjaninek

testing


----------



## elainaandsophia

testing


----------



## thelittlemermaid2

Test


----------



## Srbright

Test


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Test


----------



## KPlanck

Test


----------



## princess sparkle p

Haven't been on for a bit. My previous tag is not displaying properly. Is this part of the new to me formatting?


----------



## Lisa J T

I have 10 posts, but don't have to option to change my profile pic yet.  Am I just not seeing it?


----------



## siskaren

Lisa J T said:


> I have 10 posts, but don't have to option to change my profile pic yet.  Am I just not seeing it?



Correct. It takes 30-60 minutes.


----------



## Lisa J T

siskaren said:


> Correct. It takes 30-60 minutes.


Yup . . . That's what it was!  It's there now!


----------



## MamaDunk

test


----------



## JP267

Testing


----------



## christyc810

test


----------



## siskaren

christyc810 said:


> test



You need to have 10 post before you can add an avatar or signature.


----------



## christyc810

test


----------



## siskaren

christyc810 said:


> test



https://www.disboards.com/threads/using-this-board-to-up-your-post-count-please.3571551/


----------



## christyc810

test


----------



## siskaren

christyc810 said:


> test



Please use this thread to do test posts:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/using-this-board-to-up-your-post-count-please.3571551/


----------



## DRUMZ2B

UHHHHH


----------



## Amber White




----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

Checking ticker


----------



## sarbear205

Testing


----------



## MamaDunk

I'm just testing so I can see my ticker


----------



## Eeyore's-tail-tack

Hello


----------



## Taylor90

test.....


----------



## Kelli Pooh

test


----------



## Kelli Pooh

test


----------



## Bearadise

Test °o°


----------



## jasper1428

Are these still being checked? I am back on the boards after 9 years away and I have a new signature.  it is ok.


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

Interesting


----------



## pixidustmom

test


----------



## BonnieJean925

Test


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Wow I did not know it was such an issue.


----------



## LadyBears

testing


----------



## ***tink386

test. It's been a long time!


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

Off to Neverland!


----------



## ennazus

test


----------



## druidcat

May as well test mine, it has been about 10 years since I was last on. Hoping for a trip in mid-dec to watch my son (and chorus) sing at Epcot


----------

